# My new purse!



## TipTopTap (Nov 4, 2005)

I just bought this new Kathy van Zeeland Panama Satchel for $50 at Robinson's May on sale.  I love it to death already!

Pictures:
http://community.webshots.com/album/495999257WGFnwk


----------



## aziajs (Nov 4, 2005)

I love Kathy van Zeeland bags!


----------



## Eye<3Colour (Nov 4, 2005)

very cute!! i bought one of her bags two years ago and wore it out till i had to retire it. it was bad. it was the first purse that i ever used more than one month!! i love her bags. but now, they are more expensive. i guess shes gain more exposure in the past two years since i bought one... hmm. but very cute bag!


----------



## TipTopTap (Nov 4, 2005)

I actually saw some at TJ Maxx for a really good price, about $35 to $45.


----------



## user3 (Nov 4, 2005)

I like that! I love buckles on purses!


----------

